# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Durimi për të fituar zemrën e një femre.

## *Lorisa*

Është e provuar matematikisht, të bësh për vete një grua do të thotë ti vish rrotull për shumë kohë. Në fakt sa me e gjatë të jetë faza e përpjekjeve për ta bërë për vetë, aq më tepër pikë do të grumbullojë pretendenti në sytë e gruas, e cila ka shumë nevojë të kuptojë gjatë kësaj kohe nëse ai është i duhuri për të. 
Ky rezultat është bërë i ditur sipas një studimi matematikor mbi fenomenin e të bërit për vete të organizuar nga skuadra e Robert Seymour nga Universiteti College i Londrës. 

Ekspertët kanë realizuar një model teorik të bazuar në teorinë e lojës, për të analizuar sjelljet e burrave dhe grave në raportet midis tyre. 

Ky model ka si protagonist një burrë(i cili mund të ketë qëllime të mira ose jo) dhe një grua, të cilët dalin bashkë për disa herë. Loja mbaron me refuzimin e saj ose me pranimin për të vazhduar një lidhje bashkë. Ai mundohet ta bëjë për vetë duke e ftuar për darkë, në kinema dhe në vende të tjera argëtimi duke marrë përsipër edhe koston financiare të këtyre daljeve. 

Kështu sipas Seymour një kohë më e gjatë njohjeje është në favor të femrave për të fituar më tepër informacione në lidhje me mashkullin me të cilin po del. 
Në fakt rezultati i modelit të prezantuar më sipër, vërtetoi se *djemtë e këqinj* të cilët kanë dëshirë të mos e zgjasin shumë fazën e njohjes por duan të dalin menjëherë në temë, nuk janë të pëlqyer nga gratë. Eshtë vertëtuar se sa më tepër të zgjasë faza e njohjes aq më tepër femra bindet se ka përballë një *djalë të mirë* me qëllime të mira. (BalkanWeb)

*A mendoni se është e sakt kjo teori  apo gjithçka lind spontanisht pa patur nevoj për fazën e njohjes? 
*

----------


## Sa Kot

S'diskutohet qe eshte e sakte...po kur ta marrin vesh meshkujt, do na kete ikur durimi ne.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> A mendoni se është e sakt kjo teori apo gjithçka lind spontanisht pa patur nevoj për fazën e njohjes?



100% e vertete 
Ajo vajze e cila don te gjeje njeriun qe te kaloje jeten e saj nuk do te ngutet, mjafton qe ajo e ben djalin te ditur qe eshte e interresuar por thjeshte deshiron ti marre gjeran ngadale dhe te njifen mire. 

Ai djale i cili ka te njejtin mendim si vajza  dhe i ka aftesite minimale qe ta kuptoje poziten dhe qellimin e vajzes, ai nuk do ngutet apo acarohet nga sjellja e vajzes. 



E kam fjalen per njerez te cilet duan te thurin jeten bashke dhe jo per ato qe e kan mendjen vetem tek seksi.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Edhe ketyre ju deshen eksperimente per te ditur kaq gje? I thought it was common sense. lol Ah psikologjia thuaj! Ndonjehere "shpejgon" gjera qe te gjithe i dime.

----------


## land

> Është e provuar matematikisht, të bësh për vete një grua do të thotë ti vish rrotull për shumë kohë. Në fakt sa me e gjatë të jetë faza e përpjekjeve për ta bërë për vetë, aq më tepër pikë do të grumbullojë pretendenti në sytë e gruas, e cila ka shumë nevojë të kuptojë gjatë kësaj kohe nëse ai është i duhuri për të. 
> Ky rezultat është bërë i ditur sipas një studimi matematikor mbi fenomenin e të bërit për vete të organizuar nga skuadra e Robert Seymour nga Universiteti College i Londrës. 
> 
> Ekspertët kanë realizuar një model teorik të bazuar në teorinë e lojës, për të analizuar sjelljet e burrave dhe grave në raportet midis tyre. 
> 
> Ky model ka si protagonist një burrë(i cili mund të ketë qëllime të mira ose jo) dhe një grua, të cilët dalin bashkë për disa herë. Loja mbaron me refuzimin e saj ose me pranimin për të vazhduar një lidhje bashkë. Ai mundohet ta bëjë për vetë duke e ftuar për darkë, në kinema dhe në vende të tjera argëtimi duke marrë përsipër edhe koston financiare të këtyre daljeve. 
> 
> Kështu sipas Seymour një kohë më e gjatë njohjeje është në favor të femrave për të fituar më tepër informacione në lidhje me mashkullin me të cilin po del. 
> Në fakt rezultati i modelit të prezantuar më sipër, vërtetoi se *djemtë e këqinj* të cilët kanë dëshirë të mos e zgjasin shumë fazën e njohjes por duan të dalin menjëherë në temë, nuk janë të pëlqyer nga gratë. Eshtë vertëtuar se sa më tepër të zgjasë faza e njohjes aq më tepër femra bindet se ka përballë një *djalë të mirë* me qëllime të mira. (BalkanWeb)
> ...


absolutisht jo dhe jo,eksperienca ime tregon te kunderten,jo vetem qe nuk bej durim qe te bej nje femer per vete,bile bile bej te kunderten sillem keq,tregohem antipatik......nuk e kam kuptuar kurre pse femrat pesojne nje fatal attraction per nje mashkull tip Casanova,kur e dine fare mire qe eshte nje tradhetar i lindur....nejse,mister femrash :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

S'mund te futen te gjith ne nje kallep.
Varet edhe te lloji i femres,ka femra qe me kafen e par lidhen me cunin,ka edhe femra,qe pa i ftu fare per kafe,vijn e kerkojn vet,te ngjiten si morr,ka femra pastaj qe u shkon gjith jeten mbrapa e ne fund fare thon "Me vjen keq po smund te lidhemi bashk"....E ne fund fare jan dhe femrat qe duan nje koh njohje normale....
Per mendimin tim edhe sikur ta zgjasesh shuuuum me kohen e njohjes,sikur fillon e kthehet avash avash ne shoqeri,se sa per nje qellim per lidhje...kshuqe cdo gje me limit,as pak as shum...

----------


## Sa Kot

> absolutisht jo dhe jo,eksperienca ime tregon te kunderten,jo vetem qe nuk bej durim qe te bej nje femer per vete,bile bile bej te kunderten sillem keq,tregohem antipatik......nuk e kam kuptuar kurre pse femrat pesojne nje fatal attraction per nje mashkull tip Casanova,kur e dine fare mire qe eshte nje tradhetar i lindur....nejse,mister femrash


Ti po flet per fitore te humbura, sepse nqs nje femer te jepet direkt do te thote qe ose ta ka hequr vizen pa filluar mire ose eshte aq pyke nga trute saqe s'ja vlen as ta fitosh. Ne fund te dites, i humburi del ti dhe humbja jote dallohet pikerisht nga ideja amatore qe ke mbi nje fitore dhe nje humbje.

Sa vjec je ti? Shpresoj qe te jesh akoma ne fillimet e karrieres, se te jesh nja 30 e ca e te kesh te tilla ide akoma, brrr...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

Hej, jemi ne mijevjecarin e trete,shekulli e 21te viti 2009...pse vetem gocat te bejn si interesante?...jo ore edhe cunat  :perqeshje: 
Mbarojn cunat tu shkojn njecik gocat mbrapa,ju duket vetja me rendesi, me potenc...po sduhet harru qe mashkulli ne fund zgjedh te ket perkrah nje femer qe i ka shku ai mrapa,e jo ajo...

----------


## land

> Ti po flet per fitore te humbura, sepse nqs nje femer te jepet direkt do te thote qe ose ta ka hequr vizen pa filluar mire ose eshte aq pyke nga trute saqe s'ja vlen as ta fitosh. Ne fund te dites, i humburi del ti dhe humbja jote dallohet pikerisht nga ideja amatore qe ke mbi nje fitore dhe nje humbje.
> 
> Sa vjec je ti? Shpresoj qe te jesh akoma ne fillimet e karrieres, se te jesh nja 30 e ca e te kesh te tilla ide akoma, brrr...


po po,ne fillimet e karieres jam lol :ngerdheshje: .......nje femer te me jepet mua direkt!!!!!!!!,jo mi goce gabon :perqeshje:  problemi eshte sa shpejt apo vone duhet une ti jepem nje femre,i kam bere te dyja,jam dhene dhe shpejt dhe vone.

une nuk i mas gjerat me fitore dhe humbje,perseri je gabim,vetem e jetoj jeten me shpejtesi te larte.


ps.moshen time!!!! :pa dhembe:  e ca te duhet!!!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Por ja nuk jemi te gjithe intiligjente si puna jote dhe nuk i marrim vesh pa na i *"shpejgon"* mire. 
> 
> Une mendoj se duhet pasur shume durim me grate pasi ti besh per vete


Durimi nevojitet "perpara" se t'i besh per vete se po i bere per vete,e gjithe vigjilenca e tyre shembet pertoke,dhe ato bien ne krahet tona si pula te ngordhura.
Dijeni femra se nje nga arsyet qe meshkujt luajne keq me ju,eshte fakti se ju na mundoni shume per tju kapur..)

----------


## TikTak

ene mashkullit i pelqe loja deri diku. nuk don gjona te leta

shikjoni care i bona njones ktu ke puna. ene flas per ktu ne usa qi te denoncojn per sex harasment se me qen ne shqypni bon qef hahahahahahaha

ju cafka besoj e dini se i mashkull e kupto meiher kur i femne ja ka qefi. 

osht njona ktu shum sexy ene mahet shum me i llaf vishet shum bukur ene maje takave. osht kshu tip ekzotike me gjoks te modh bel te ngusht ene vithe te gjona. i her me fliste i her sme fliste. mir zemna thash me vete. Hic un nuk i flishsha fare as mirmjes as mirdarke hahahahaha po vetem e shikjojsha. isha mkafe ja ngulsha syt. ishim nashensor prap rija meshtet pas muri ene e shikjojsha. ne fillim kjo skuqej po ishte e zgjut dreqi as nuk fliste as nuk shikjote.

po kjo pun per jave te tona se nuk jena me nji department. i dite un ene ajo nashensor ene asnjeri tjeter. un po lojen nuk i fola po e shikjoja. ene kjo cafka i tu meshtet pas muri ene mi nguli syt. care te bojsha se jena ne usa pa ta shikjote motra hahahahahahahaha

----------


## YlliRiaN

Kjo qe solle eshte shume gje e mire pasi kjo loje eshte qe prej fillimit te njerzimit cdo krijese mashkullore duhet qe te mundohet shume te beje pervete nje femer duhet pune e madhe

----------


## showgirl

Perkundrazi eshte Shume e thjeshte.......duke bere nje hap para e nje hap mbrapa.

----------


## Sa Kot

> po po,ne fillimet e karieres jam lol.......nje femer te me jepet mua direkt!!!!!!!!,jo mi goce gabon problemi eshte sa shpejt apo vone duhet une ti jepem nje femre,i kam bere te dyja,jam dhene dhe shpejt dhe vone.
> 
> une nuk i mas gjerat me fitore dhe humbje,perseri je gabim,vetem e jetoj jeten me shpejtesi te larte.
> 
> 
> ps.moshen time!!!! e ca te duhet!!!


Ja prape gabim: "problemi eshte sa shpejt apo vone duhet t'i jepem une nje femre". Sikur i ke ti te gjitha ne dore. Hehehehe.  :buzeqeshje: 

Keto shpejtesirat dhe pompozitetet jane tipare kryesisht te moshave pa eksperience, prandaj edhe pyetja.

----------


## brandon

Por shpesh ndodh edhe dicka anormale: Per te fituar nje pozicion pushteti dhe luksi disa gra perdorin arme te ndryshme, midis te cilave , seducioni. Njesoj sic benin kurtizanet e viteve teteqind!
Kurtizanet qe zoteronin artin e seducionit, por dhe meshkujt qe i cmonin dhuntite e tyre!
Por qyteterimi i sotem duket se nuk ka me kulturen e elegances dhe feminilitetit, por ate te seksualitetit dhe pornos!

----------


## maryp

mbase nje femer mund dhe ta besh shpejt per vete, veshtire eshte ta mbash...

----------


## brandon

Nje gje teper kurioze te grate eshte se ato nuk tradhetojne kurre ate qe e meriton, maskarain, por njerezit e ndershem! Dhe per shume u pelqejne dhe afashinohen nga maskarenjte! Te jete gjithmone e vertete?

----------


## goldian

femrat jane si llokume 
lum ai qe i ha

----------


## Brari

durim e durim pe derri bile.. thot nje miku im..
lol..

----------


## Daniel Maker

o *izadora* durim me nje femer?DURIM?pse keni fillu me bo vezet me dy t'kuqe kshu?durim..tsk.

respekt,dashuri,dajak,ledhatime,shpulla e ca gjona tjera po qe te durosh?mos o Zot..budallenjt qe ske ca ti bosh durohen.

----------

